# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  CZemu nie jestem w ciąży?

## Anita91

Witam, prosze pomóżcie mi odpowiadajac na moje wątpliwości. Otóż współżyłam z chłopakiem pierwszy raz bez zabezpieczenia 3 dni po miesiączce 14 dni pozniej zrobilam test i dal wynik negatywny, nastepne współżycie bylo 24. września przez 3 dni w odstepach kochaliśmy sie tez bez zadnego zabezpieczenia, test na to czy jestem w ciazy czekalam zeby zrobic w pierwszy dzien spodziewanego okresu ale go nie zrobilam bo dostalam miesiaczki (6.10.) !!! Bylam zrospaczona czy to oznacza ze nie jestem w ciazy skoro jest okres? I co to oznacza dla mnie ze mimo bez zabezpieczen nie jestem w ciazy? dodam jeszcze ze nie mam zadnej obsesji na punkcie dziecka wiec to npewno nie stres. Prosze pomóżcie mi. Dziekuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdrowa para potrzebuje do 6 miesięcy aby spłodzić dziecko, więc nie ma w tym nic dziwnego, że nie doszło tym razem do zapłodnienia

----------

